
Show HN: EduCLan – Teach Course with Udemy Like LMS - w3clan
https://educlan.com
======
w3clan
Hi, I am Rocky Sharma.

EduClan is just another LMS provider like teachable and docebo. The major
difference being format of LMS provided.

My plan was to focus on providing elearning solution for schools and
Individual Home Tutor too with restricted to public open model option.

With Open-model, I mean something like udemy.com, Currently supported formats
are:-

1\. Public Multi teacher LMS. 2\. Private Multi teacher LMS with registration
close. 3\. Private Multi teacher LMS with registration open.

4\. Private Single teacher LMS with registration close. 5\. Private Single
teacher LMS with registration open.

The IDEA was to let Home-Tutor too open their LMS for one-one coaching to
students at a very small fee of 5$ a month.

The IDEA is yet evolving and I am looking for more suggestion and feedback
here to add up more features and solve the problem.

Thanks

